

The United States Radio Spectrum Graph [pdf] - acdanger
http://www.ntia.doc.gov/files/ntia/publications/2003-allochrt.pdf

======
yoshi5
Updated version from 2011 Aug:

[http://www.ntia.doc.gov/files/ntia/publications/spectrum_wal...](http://www.ntia.doc.gov/files/ntia/publications/spectrum_wall_chart_aug2011.pdf)

------
teh_klev
Ofcom in the UK has an interactive spectrum map:

[http://www.ofcom.org.uk/static/spectrum/map.html](http://www.ofcom.org.uk/static/spectrum/map.html)

